# The sillys



## Angelwing (Feb 20, 2011)

Thought I'd finally post some pics of the silly sealys. 

My girl. She just got her CKC Championship. Not the greatest pic, she was being silly on the table:









When she was a baby:









My new boy!









being a goof


----------



## Nani (Apr 14, 2010)

They are really cute! I've only met one in person. He was such a darling sweet boy with a lot of personality!!


----------



## Angelwing (Feb 20, 2011)

That's awesome, most people never get to meet them! Do you know who the owner was?


----------



## Loki Love (Jan 30, 2011)

Congratulations on the championship!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Beautiful pups! I'm not sure why, since they're totally not the type of dog I'm generally drawn to, but I've always thought Sealyhams were really cool looking dogs. There's just something about them!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Great pictures. Congratulations on winning Best of Breed! You must be so proud.


----------



## Stella+Samson (May 10, 2011)

They are very pretty!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

So very cute. And congratulations on your win.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Congratulations! What an accomplishment! Great looking dogs.....I am sure they are full of spunk! :tongue1:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

What great looking dogs, congratulations on the CH!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Great looking dogs! I just love hairy faces with beards and mustaches.....nothing cuter!!


----------



## Angelwing (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks everybody! They are such great little dogs, and so hilarious. I should get a video of them running on the treadmill sometime.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

What a difference from "around the house" dog to "all cleaned up for the show" dog. WOW! Congratulations on the win.

In other news, I'd like to know how Stella + Samson did that banner pic in the signature. Cool!


----------

